
Ask HN: How to reach out to industry experts - lorenzorhoades
It seems as though the key to alot of startups succeeding and differentiating themselves from the competition gets glazed over in the retelling of their story&#x27;s. SpaceX started after Elon organized a conference of top experts in the field. While Elon may have had &#x27;influence&#x27; due to his previous exits, how would a person starting a company in a field reach out to people outside of his&#x2F;her network? Example scenarios&#x2F; &#x27;reach-out&#x27; emails would be greatly appreciated!
======
dubyabee2
Tim Ferris makes his living doing it, in the four hour chef you will learn
DiSSS & CaFE that teaches how he does his work which will answer your
question.

If your looking for more online course.

Try Ramit Sethi's How to talk to anybody or Instant+Network.

As with any successful relationship, it's starts with creating a value or
usefulness to the other-side. The two above will help you with that....

------
CoreSet
Have you considered the possibility that - if you don't have anything to offer
them - you're doing them a disservice?

If you're not prepared to offer money, connections, collaboration, or anything
of value, it sounds like you just want someone to validate your idea for free.

Beg them, I guess?

------
ryanlol
Hello, I’m starting a business in $field and would love to hear your insights.
I’ll pay you $dollars for a quick chat.

